# Cats and Bleach



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been having a large problem with my cat oliver and bleach. He goes insane over it. I like to put it in a spray and use it on the shower walls and the kitchen counters (some bleach in water) to help with the mildew in the shower and sanitizing the kitchen. BUT as soon as I do this my cat goes insane. He wants to roll around in it like its cat crack. He will physically push past you to get at it. 

I don't know how many times I've had to run after him and wash him off (bleach cant be good right?) and it totally defeats the purpose of sanitizing a counter if a cat jumps on it right after >.<. Does anyone else have this problem? is it a normal cat thing? How do I make it stop?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I have heard that it is common for some cats to like either bleach or chlorine (or both), in the same way they like catnip, although I don't know why. Both of my cats love the smell of chlorine. I don't know about bleach, because I don't use it (it would damage my septic system). I suspect that asking how you can get them to stop liking bleach is like asking how to get them to stop liking catnip. Not likely to happen! So, you might consider using something other than bleach for cleaning purposes.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol well that isn't very good news. Brazil isn't very big on antibacterial items so bleach kinda has been my last resort of sanitizing the areas. Especially when we handle so much raw meat on the counters...and the bathrooms have no vent to circulate air so mildew is a constant battle >.< guess I'll have to lock him away for a few hours while I clean if that is the case


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ahh...well the unavailability of alternatives does make life difficult! Since I don't/can't use bleach, I've never tried this idea...but on the basis of nothing ventured, nothing gained. Perhaps you might try mixing the bleach with something that might help to mask or change the smell, since I believe it's the smell that attracts the cats. Possibilities might include vinegar or, if you don't want your shower smelling like vinegar, perhaps lemon juice (since cats don't like the smell of citrus). Just a thought!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

ooo I hadn't thought of that. I will have to try the lemon (first) but if I'm really desperate I'll go with vinegar. can't hurt to try and **** maybe I'll have a nice lemony scented shower in the end ^_^


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

lol, I posted something similar to this  My kitty Zoe loves the smell of bleach too - she has the same reaction (rolling around like crazy). I just shut the bathroom doors while I'm cleaning, and she doesn't jump on the counters when I clean the kitchen, just rolls around on the floor, so I'm good there. Interesting suggestion with the lemon to mask the smell.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, now I'm a little sad that I can't use bleach. Think of all the fun my kitties are missing!


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

What they don't know can't hurt them! lol ;-)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Precious and Blueberry (bridge) loved to smell my hands when I had been working with bleach. They even washed my hands! Of course, I had washed my hands thoroughly and put lotion on them, but that didn't disguise the smell. I thought I was alone!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Devon Rex girl goes bananas for bleach. If I've washed some old towels or washcloths in bleach, she will roll around in them as if they had catnip, or react to my hands if I get bleach on them.My Devon boy doesn't have as much a reaction, but he likes it to a lesser extent. Yes it is strange. Have no idea why that is.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I think its the ammonia that is also present in cat urine. They may be rolling around to cover it with their scent.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

*laughs* ah well at least now I know my cat doesn't have mental issues and its more common then I thought. I worry because ever sence he was a kitten his right eye twitches every once in a while. His vet says its nothing and I've gone to two about it sooooo when he started going all insane over bleach I was like O.O its a signnnnnnnnnnn hes going to dieeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My Lucy is crazy for bleach too. She's usually a meek, sweet, skittish little thing. But bring out the bleach and she will nearly fight you for it!! I too was relieved when I discovered she wasn't the only one! Her sister, Koko is totally unphased by it.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Update: that idea of adding citrus to the bleach/water mixture seems to work wonders. I just squirt down the counters and oliver didn't even bat an eye. He sniffed for two seconds then went away. ^_^ awsomeness!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great! Now you get to clean, and Oliver doesn't have to be locked up. And, if he doesn't like the lemon smell, maybe he won't ever climb on your counters!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

haha two birds with one stone! to bad they don't have lemon pledge here lol then I could do it on everything except what hes allowed on lol.


----------



## CatnipCats (Feb 15, 2010)

A side effect of Lemon Pledge is slickness. Our cats will jump up on one side of the TV cabinet, "skate" across then slide right off the other edge, after a fresh application of Pledge. LOL! 



Olivers-Slave said:


> haha two birds with one stone! to bad they don't have lemon pledge here lol then I could do it on everything except what hes allowed on lol.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

*laughs* that would be to funny to watch.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I always thought one of my cats named Momma cat was a bit crazy since she LOVED bleach but hates catnip. My other cats are not like that. I am glad to see I am not the only one with a cat like that. 

So just out of curiosity, how many other people here have a cat that likes the smell of bleach?


----------



## wvjeepr (Aug 15, 2010)

Our Buster likes the smell of menthol. If I put some back rub on he follows me around and tries to lick me.Never saw him react to bleach.

Harry


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sammy goes crazy over bleach too!


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

All 3 of my cats are bleach lovers!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Olivers-Slave said:


> Update: that idea of adding citrus to the bleach/water mixture seems to work wonders. I just squirt down the counters and oliver didn't even bat an eye. He sniffed for two seconds then went away. ^_^ awsomeness!


I hate to break your bubble, but adding anything to bleach defeats the purpose because it neutralizes it so to speak. It no longer will kill germs. 

Same goes if you spray it on a surface that has dirt, crumbs. It needs to be washed first.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

aw seriously? thats gay, **** oh well guess it will be back to the "no" every two seconds then lol


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Olivers-Slave said:


> lol well that isn't very good news. Brazil isn't very big on antibacterial items so bleach kinda has been my last resort of sanitizing the areas. Especially when we handle so much raw meat on the counters...and the bathrooms have no vent to circulate air so mildew is a constant battle >.< guess I'll have to lock him away for a few hours while I clean if that is the case


There are bleach free cleaners available, and for your counter I would recommend the Oxo cutting board:





Its a much safer surface for preparing your food, has rubberized sides, and easy to wash off or even throw in the dish washer for sanitation.

Just keep it in a cabinet when not in use. 

After all, no matter how diligent you are, when your back is turned he could have stepped in his own poop in the litterbox and then right up onto your eating surface. YUMMY!!!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

they would be fantastic if I could find em in brazil. it is pretty backwards with sanatary concerns come around. **** my husbands family doesn't even have the hot water OPTION on their kitchen sink, he says they had it but when they got the new sink put in just said nah we don't need it and didn't install it in the new sink -.-


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi RuledByMiso,

Wow all three of your cats like bleach. Did they all "learn" that from one cat? Also do all three of your cats try to roll in bleach and "foam" at the mouth like my Momma cat does? Lastly lets not forget that the smell of the bleach will make Momma cat rub on that object and drool.


----------



## RuledByMiso (Aug 17, 2010)

Cat Person said:


> Hi RuledByMiso,
> 
> Wow all three of your cats like bleach. Did they all "learn" that from one cat? Also do all three of your cats try to roll in bleach and "foam" at the mouth like my Momma cat does? Lastly lets not forget that the smell of the bleach will make Momma cat rub on that object and drool.


I actually discovered they liked bleach when I had 4 cats, all of which were adults. My mom had bought me some face cloths from a second hand store, and before bringing them to me, she washed them with bleach. I had never used bleach, so this was the first exposure my cats had had to bleach. When my mom set the bag of cloths down on my floor, all of my cats went nuts! They all tried to climb in the bag at once, and actually got in a pretty bad fight over one particular cloth. They shredded it and I had to lock the other cloths up in a cupboard to keep them away from them. I'd never seen anything like it! I will never was anything in bleach again!

Recently, my boyfriend and I washed our cement patio in bleach mixed with water to get rid of some grime. When we came in I told him to go straight in the bathroom and scrub his hands before the cats smelled the bleach as for some reason it turned them in to monsters. He did, then sat down on the coach. Within seconds he was covered in 3 cats! Izzy and Phillip rubbed on his hands and all over him, purring and rolling around frantically, and Miso got so overstimulated she kept nipping his hands!

Those are the only two times they've been exposed to bleach, and I plan to avoid having them around it again as they get so frantic. It's really strange.


----------

